# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  طرائف من نوع اخر

## thefactor

محشش سألوه : تعرف بيتهوفن ؟!!
قال : أنا خلني أعرف هوفن أول عشان اعرف بيتهم !!

******



بخيل ولده يناديه : بابا بابا بابا .. 


رد البخيل : بابا وحدة تكفي يا ابن الكلب .. ليش الإسراف !! 


****** 

قلت للبحر ... تقدر توصل سلامي .. وما تتأخر ..


قال البحر : سواق أبوك أنا !! 


****** 

جراح قلب تقاعد فعلقوا صورته في المستشفى في قلب كبير 


ضحك زميله دكتور بواسير .. سألوه ليش تضحك ؟!! 


قال : تقاعدي الشهر الجاي !! 


****** 

مدرس سأل طلاب : اللي يحس إنه غبي يوقف 


وقف واحد .. قال المدرس : إنت حاس إنك غبي ؟!! 


قال : لا .. بس قلت عيب أخليك واقف لحالك !! 


****** 


اثنين بدو يتكلمون 


الأول : إذا دخلنا الجنة وأخذنا الحور العين .. حريمنا شو نسوي فيهم ؟! 


الثاني : نعطيهم للكفار !!

----------


## بدر الشرقية

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين وانت أحلى*
*تسلمممم*
*تحياتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوين كثير يسلمو على الصرقعه*

----------


## thefactor

بدر الشرقية بحر العجائب
يسلمو على المرور 
وحياكم..........

----------


## قطعة سكر

ههههههههههههههههههههـ
يسلمووووو ع النكت 
لاعدمناك
تقبل مروري

----------


## thefactor

حياك قطعة سكر
الله يسلمك
....

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يسلموو خي على الطرائف الحلوة*
*والغير شكل ..*
*تقبل مروري ودمت بخير*

----------


## استشارية هستره

هههههههههههههههههه
يسلموو حلوين كتير كتير

----------


## thefactor

نسيم الذكريات.استشارية هسترة
حياكم وعساكم على القوة.........

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## thefactor

حياك خادمة المجتبى ........

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

> *قلت للبحر ... تقدر توصل سلامي .. وما تتأخر ..* 
> 
> *قال البحر : سواق أبوك أنا !!*  
> 
> ********  
> *جراح قلب تقاعد فعلقوا صورته في المستشفى في قلب كبير*  
> 
> *ضحك زميله دكتور بواسير .. سألوه ليش تضحك ؟!!*  
> 
> ...



 
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## thefactor

حياك اخي ابو جاسم 
ونورت الصفحة بوجودك..........

----------


## مقصدي علوي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## thefactor

حياك مقصدي علوي
اهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## روح الحزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههع
حسبي الله عليش ضحكتيني من جد
 وأضيف نكتة على نكتك الحلوة 
من بعد إذنك
في  واحد صيني راح لمغارة في جبل 
وقال شنغ شانغ شونغ
عشان يبي يسمع صدى صوته
كان يقول الصدى وشو؟
ممكن تعيد؟

----------

